# Snake Identification help



## Becks (Jul 8, 2011)

I got a message from a friend who's brother took this photo whilst out in the Pilbara Region of WA at the Solomon mine. He's had reptiles before but is having difficulty identifying this one. 

Gorgeous animal, we thought the patterning was more like a Stimson, but the colouring is not quite what I expected. This is the only photo he managed to snap also.







Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Renenet (Jul 8, 2011)

That's a nice snake. It looks like a stimmie to me, although the head isn't very clear.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 8, 2011)

Stimsons python


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 8, 2011)

its got great colours whatever it is.


----------



## beeman (Jul 8, 2011)

!00% stimmie and a very nice one to boot!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yep I reckon some of the better Pilbara's equal some of the best wheaties, that looks like a cracker


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 10, 2011)

An atypical Stimson's with that white base colour instead of the normal yellowish brown. An absolute little beauty!

Blue


----------



## najanaja (Jul 10, 2011)

one of he best looking pilbara stimmis ive seen..


----------



## MathewB (Jul 10, 2011)

I would break the law for that snake, but I'm not going to


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 10, 2011)

> I would break the law for that snake, but I'm not going to



You'd need to find it. 

I would certainly love to photograph it.


----------



## Becks (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for your help everyone. He will be happy that we got a firm identification. He's hopeful that one day he may run into it again to get some more photos.

I'd love a stimmie that looks like that, as would everyone else here by the looks of it!


----------



## Echiopsis (Jul 11, 2011)

Stims are really common around the camp up there, i found one under our gear while we were packing pallets (as well as countless others while working.


----------

